# Umfragetool bei Buffed



## Toamar (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Community,

mir ist aufgefallen das bei Buffed.de teilweise schon mehr lost ist wie auf der offiziellen Seite von Blizzard.
Was mir gerade eingefallen ist, als ich hier durch das Forum stöberte ist, das es verdammt viele Beschwerde-Threads gibt,
momentan über die Laggs, wegen dem Event!

Ich würde es toll finden, wenn es auf Buffed.de ein Forum gibt, wo von mir aus ein Moderator von Buffed ein aktuelles Thema aufgreift,
und eine Umfrag erstellt, dies dann auch ausgewertet zu Blizzard übermittelt wird.
Es könnte auch anstatt "Klassensprecher" einen "Communitysprecher" geben, der die Umfagen erstellt. 

Wäre nicht viel Aufwand, leicht umzusetzen, und Blizzard würde mitbekommen wo der Schuh bei den Spielern drückt, 
denn wer im offiziellen Forum ein Thread erstellt, bekommt vieleicht wenn er Glück hat um die 100 Antworten, 
eine Umfrage bei Buffed.de könnte locker ein paar hundert Klicks bekommen wenn nicht sogar Tausende,
und ich denke Buffed würde auch noch mehr User bekommen da Buffed durch die Umfragen noch Intaaktiver wird.

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Gruß, Toamar


----------



## DreiHaare (10. Februar 2010)

Nix


----------



## Membaris (10. Februar 2010)

Ist eine gute Idee. Ich meine nicht jeder ist der englischen Sprache mächtig. Und wenn einer der Buffies das ins offizielle Forum postet ist das doch ne recht gute sache. 


FIRST!!! (der Vorposter zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gliothiel (10. Februar 2010)

Einverstanden und einen ersten Vorschlag hätt ich schon:

Blizz, deine Kunden sind unzufrieden wegen der Lags - unternimm was!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (10. Februar 2010)

Moin,

also ich finde die Idee ganz gut. Viele von den Usern auf Buffed sind sicherlich nicht in den amerikanischen WoW-Foren unterwegs und in den deutschen kommt es mir so vor als würden sich die Blizzardmitarbeiter weniger drum kümmern. Aus diesem Grund fände ich einen Vertreter für die Buffedcommunity im amerikanischen Forum recht gut um auch die Meinungen und Vorschläge der deutschen Community etwas mehr einzubringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich würde es toll finden, wenn es auf Buffed.de ein Forum gibt, wo von mir aus ein Moderator von Buffed ein aktuelles Thema aufgreift,
> und eine Umfrag erstellt, dies dann auch ausgewertet zu Blizzard übermittelt wird.
> Es könnte auch anstatt "Klassensprecher" einen "Communitysprecher" geben, der die Umfagen erstellt.



Nocheinmal, Buffed ist eine FANSEITE.
Natürlich hat Buffed zu Neuigkeiten oder zu Tests Kontakt mit Blizzard, aber wenn Buffed da jetzt auch noch 
Druck macht bei Blizzard, was soll das bringen? -> Stimmt 1x GAR NICHTS.

Hier glauben echt noch ein paar, Blizzard würde nichts tun, würde einfach am Abend zusehen und 
hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder geht. 

DAS IST ABER NICHT SO, merkt euch das.


----------



## Gliothiel (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hier glauben echt noch ein paar, Blizzard würde nichts tun, würde einfach am Abend zusehen und
> hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder geht.
> 
> DAS IST ABER NICHT SO, merkt euch das.




Allein mir fehlt der Glaube!


----------



## Snorry (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Hier glauben echt noch ein paar, Blizzard würde nichts tun, würde einfach am Abend zusehen und
> hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder geht.
> 
> DAS IST ABER NICHT SO, merkt euch das.



quelle?


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

Snorry schrieb:


> quelle?



Quelle -> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12303925459&sid=3

der 3te Post.

Ja es ist nur ein dahingerede, aber es ist nicht so einfach wie sich das ein paar Leute (die in diesem Thema KEINE AHNUNG haben) vorstellen.


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nocheinmal, Buffed ist eine FANSEITE.



jup, ergo ist buffed sprachrohr der fangemeinschaft, oder besser gesagt war mal



> Natürlich hat Buffed zu Neuigkeiten oder zu Tests Kontakt mit Blizzard,


kontakt, gibts dir die antwort selber 



> Hier glauben echt noch ein paar, Blizzard würde nichts tun, würde einfach am Abend zusehen und
> hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder geht.



na ja, im einloggbildschirm wird noch hineingeschrieben: "Ja wir wissen einige Spieler haben mit Lags zu kämpfen"



> DAS IST ABER NICHT SO, merkt euch das.



dochdoch, neue realms und neue allis braucht die welt
per zufalsgenerator 30 % der hordis in allis verwandeln, 30 % der spieler der vollen realms auf neue server übertragen und schon sähe die welt wieder schöner aus


----------



## Snorry (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Quelle -> http://forums.wow-eu...303925459&sid=3
> 
> der 3te Post.
> 
> Ja es ist nur ein dahingerede, aber es ist nicht so einfach wie sich das ein paar Leute (die in diesem Thema KEINE AHNUNG haben) vorstellen.



ja den thread kenn ich,weil bei jedem event dasselbe passiert

und wenn sie daran arbeiten müsste es doch besser sein.....ist es aber nicht....spiele selber auf blutdurst und was da immer abgeht ist zum kotzen

obwohl,statt warteschlangen hängt man "nur noch" in der charakterauswahl bzw ladescreen fest....sehr gute arbeit und verbesserung *ironie off*


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> dochdoch, neue realms und neue allis braucht die welt
> per zufalsgenerator 30 % der hordis in allis verwandeln, 30 % der spieler der vollen realms auf neue server übertragen und schon sähe die welt wieder schöner aus



Allein diese Antwort hat dich selbst ins OUT geschossen.

Du kannst nicht einfach IRGENDWELCHE chars irgendwo hinverschieben und umwandeln oder was weiß ich.

Es ist nunmal so das ein Fehler in ein System vielleicht mal nur paar Minuten dauert oder ein paar Wochen oder Monate, es ist nunmal so.
Oft ist es auch nicht nur eine Einstellung die geändert werden muss, sondern mehrere.


Zum Thema Fanseite:
Buffed wird mit eigenen "Marketing" Leuten von blizzard Kontakt haben, die denen 
Meldungen eventuell 1 Tag vorher oder so bekannt geben dürfen, damit diese einen 
Bericht schreiben dürfen oder der gleichen, aber Sie werden wahrscheinlich NICHT mit dem Technischen Support ein
Vertrag haben, wozu auch?


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Allein diese Antwort hat dich selbst ins OUT geschossen.
> 
> Du kannst nicht einfach IRGENDWELCHE chars irgendwo hinverschieben und umwandeln oder was weiß ich.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gabs von blizz mal eine konkrete aussage zum problem?

fehler des systems haha, kennst du überbelastung?
aber wann kamen die letzten realms raus? wieso kann man auf vollkommen überfüllte realms noch transferieren? neue chars erstellen? etc?

aber zu sagen: hei jungs, ihr habt keine ahnung, redet nicht, ich komme eher draus, das nenne ich ins out schiessen

vor 3 jahren gabs für solche zeiten wie ich sie derzeit erlebe, noch gratis spieltage, jetzt sicherlich nicht mehr.
also wieso lässt du die leute nicht ihren unmut äussern, damit sie wenigstens ihren "frust" äussern können?


----------



## Kerby499 (10. Februar 2010)

> mir ist aufgefallen das bei Buffed.de teilweise schon mehr lost ist wie auf der offiziellen Seite von Blizzard



Ja... Blizzard ist auch so clever und fährt das Forum Mittwochs während der Wartungsarbeiten herunter, damit die Spieler woanders whinen können.

Bei Buffed gibts ja hauptsächlich whinende Spieler, die sich ungerecht gehandelt fühlen ^^


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> gabs von blizz mal eine konkrete aussage zum problem?
> 
> fehler des systems haha, kennst du überbelastung?
> aber wann kamen die letzten realms raus? wieso kann man auf vollkommen überfüllte realms noch transferieren? neue chars erstellen? etc?



Es kann von Blizzard KEINE KONKRETE aussage zum Problem geben, weil Sie erst nach dem PROBLEM suchen.
Oder sollen Sie jetzt alle 480973958785 Vorschläge die es SEIEN KÖNNTEN !!!! 
Uns mitteilen? Dann sind die länger damit beschäftigt uns zu sagen was es sein könnte, als nach dem Problem zu suchen.

Warum man das nicht komplett schließen kann?
Sag ich dir warum -> Angenommen du fangst neu an zu spielen.
Ein Freund von dir spielt auf Destromath -> du möchtest natürlich mit deinem Freund zusammen spielen. 
Dann steht da, Sie können zur Zeit keine neuen Charaktare erstellen.

Würdest du weiter spielen oder nicht?
Ich glaube eher nicht.


----------



## Shadria (10. Februar 2010)

Deine Idee mag grundsätzlich gut gemeint sein lieber TE, aber Blizzard ist sich der Probleme bezüglich Lags / Unspielbarkeit mit Sicherheit sehr bewusst. 

Es gibt z.B. im offiziellen WoW-Europe-Forum einen Thread mit aktuell 174 Seiten mit knapp 3500 (!) Beiträgen in dem es um dieses Thema geht -> Blutdurst unspielbar

Blizzard ist sich 100%ig der Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Problems bewusst und ich bin auch überzeugt, das an einer Lösung fieberhaft gearbeitet wird. Leider ist ja Blizzards "Informationspolitik" ziemlich verhalten und wir Spieler bekommen keine Infos an was es letztendlich liegt.

Wenn man sich aber durch etliche Posts gewühlt hat, scheint es (für mich zumindest) nicht ein Problem der Spieleserver zu sein, sondern ein Problem des Hosters "Telia" der für Blizzard im europäischen Raum zuständig ist.

Es bleiben eigentlich nur 2 Optionen offen:
1. Account stilllegen (temporär oder endgültig)
2. mit den Lags "leben", abwarten und hoffen das es bald besser wird


----------



## Ochjoh (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nocheinmal, Buffed ist eine FANSEITE.
> Natürlich hat Buffed zu Neuigkeiten oder zu Tests Kontakt mit Blizzard, aber wenn Buffed da jetzt auch noch
> Druck macht bei Blizzard, was soll das bringen? -> Stimmt 1x GAR NICHTS.
> 
> ...



ja was denn, ist das viellt einer der versager, die sich blizzardmitarbeiter nennen? bei blizz interessiert doch nur noch das shareholder value und sonst nix! bei deren einnahmen wäre es ein leichtes bessere hardware einzusetzen; aber nein, die gage wird rausgezogen und an die aktionäre verteilt. was die lags betrifft, blizzard könnte ohne weiteres mehr kapazität bei dem schweizer knotenpunkt ankaufen. tun sie es? nein! außerdem ist es doch so, sollte ein neues spiel kommen, wird es nicht komplett neue spieler dafür geben, sondern wow-spieler werden abwandern, dann steht blizz mit nem haufen hardware da, der kosten verursacht und nix einbringt, und das doppelt, denn nicht alle werden zu aion gehen, also muß ein spiel weg, wie macht man das nur möglichst unauffällig?


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Warum man das nicht komplett schließen kann?
> Sag ich dir warum -> Angenommen du fangst neu an zu spielen.
> Ein Freund von dir spielt auf Destromath -> du möchtest natürlich mit deinem Freund zusammen spielen.
> Dann steht da, Sie können zur Zeit keine neuen Charaktare erstellen.
> ...



das wohl der gemeinschaft > das interesse des einzelnen

oder ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> das wohl der gemeinschaft > das interesse des einzelnen
> 
> oder ähnlich
> 
> ...



Das sind aber nicht nur ein paar Spieler, sondern mehr als ein paar hunderte oder tausende, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

^^ es wird nichts bringen, Kritik muss wenn dann direkt im Blizzard Forum angebracht werden.


----------



## Toamar (10. Februar 2010)

Es war von mir nur ein Vorschlag, schaade das gleich wieder Anfeindungen untereinander passieren.


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Es war von mir nur ein Vorschlag, schaade das gleich wieder Anfeindungen untereinander passieren.




so schlimm ist es also auch wieder nicht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

